# mplayer problema avvio lento [RISOLTO]

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con mplayer, quando avvio la riproduzione di un divx mplayer non parte subito ci mette qualche minuto e mi da questo errore:

```
AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 48000 hz, little endian signed int

AF_pre: 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/sound/dsp: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: hw:0,0

```

è normale o posso intervenire in qualche modo?

Grazie ancora.Last edited by Manuelixm on Sat Oct 16, 2004 1:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dkmorb

prova ad ammazzare arts prima di usare mplayer/gmplayer con:

artsshell terminate

...a me ogni tanto serve!

Ciao

----------

## Manuelixm

Ma devo configurare anche qualcosa di particolare nel file di configrazione di mplayer?

----------

## dkmorb

io ho "emergiato" solo quello che vedi...

media-video/mplayer

      Latest version available: 1.0_pre4-r7

      Latest version installed: 1.0_pre3-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 5,477 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

      Description: Media Player for Linux

      License:     GPL-2

Eseguo il comando e va, anzi mi da tante informazioni belline...  :Wink: 

però problemi con la periferica audio non ne ho...

Prova a fare  ls /dev/sound e vedi se c'è il dispositivo dsp...altrimenti tocca ricompilare il kernel![/b]

----------

## Manuelixm

Fatto esiste, anzi esiste il dsp e dsp1.

----------

## dkmorb

allora prova a fare l'emrge di "lsof" (se non ce l'hai già)...e poi eseguilo con

lsof /dev/sound/dsp

dovrebbe dirti chi usa quel dispositivo(così capiamo chi lo occupa!)....posta il risultato, mi raccomando...

----------

## Manuelixm

Bellissomo il risultato, sia /dev/sound/dsp che /dev/sound/dsp1 non emettono risultato quindi deduco che non siano usate da nessuno...

Ha le visioni mplayer??? :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

Quando ti capita, potresti postare il risultato di:

```
# fuser -vu /dev/sound/dsp
```

`man fuser` per info

----------

## Manuelixm

Identico a sopra...   :Question: 

----------

## dkmorb

...e se provi a:

1) lanciare xmms con l'uscita impostata su oss (tasto destro su xmms->options->preferences->Output plugin)

2) riavviare xmms

3) mandare in play qualcosa

4) fuser /dev/sound/dsp o lsof /dev/sound/dsp 

cosa vedi? speriamo ti dica che almeno xmms sta usando sto dispositivo! 

Ciao

----------

## Manuelixm

Questa è bella, xmms non funziona più, si blocca e poi dopo qualche minuto parte e mi riproduce l'audio. Ha lo stesso comportamento di mplayer.

C'è qualcosa che non va.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho fatto la prova questo è il risultato:

```

ciuccia root # ps -u manuel | grep xmms

 9266 ?        00:00:00 xmms

 9267 ?        00:00:00 xmms

 9268 ?        00:00:00 xmms

 9271 ?        00:00:00 xmms

 9290 ?        00:00:00 xmms

 9291 ?        00:00:00 xmms

```

```

manuel@ciuccia manuel $ fuser -k /dev/dsp

/dev/dsp:             9266  9267  9268  9271  9290  9291

```

----------

## xchris

dovresti descrivere la tua situazione..

usi un sound server? (a occhio direi di si)

Usi kde+arts?

come lanci mplayer?

utilissi OSS o ALSA?

ipotesi:

kde+arts

per lanciare mplayer usa:

mplayer -ao arts ...e poi quello che vuoi tu.

Se non e' il tuo caso specifica qualcosina di +  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Manuelixm

MMM sono alle prime armi, se non sparo troppe stupidate direi di usare alsa (può essere?) per mplayer non setto nulla lo lancio così:

mplayer /mount/cdrom/file_video

Il file di configurazione di mplayer è questo:

```

ciuccia root # cat /etc/mplayer.conf

##

## MPlayer config file

##

## This file can be copied to /usr/local/etc/mplayer.conf and/or ~/.mplayer/config .

## If both exist, the ~/.mplayer/config's settings override the

## /usr/local/etc/mplayer.conf ones. And, of course command line overrides all.

## The options are the same as in the command line, but they can be specified

## more flexibly here. See below.

##

# vo=xv                 # To specify default video driver (see -vo help for

vo=xv                   # list)

# ao=oss                # To specify default audio driver (see -ao help for    # list)

#fs=no                  # Enlarges movie window to your desktop's size.

                        # Used by drivers: all

# vm=no                 # Tries to change to a different videomode

                        # Used by drivers: dga2, x11, sdl

# bpp=0                 # Force changing display depth.

                        # Valid settings are: 0, 15, 16, 24, 32

                        # may need 'vm=yes' too.

                        # Used by drivers: fbdev, dga2, svga, vesa

# zoom=no               # Enable software scaling (powerful CPU needed)

                        # Used by drivers: svga, x11, vesa

# double=yes            # use double-buffering (recommended for xv with

                        # SUB/OSD usage)

 monitoraspect=4:3      # standard monitor size, with square pixels

# monitoraspect=16:9    # use this for widescreen monitor! non-square pixels

# ontop=yes             # Makes the player window stay ontop

                        # Used by drivers which use X11, except SDL,

                        # as well as directx and gl2 under Windows

##

## Specify your preferred default skin here

## (skins are searched in /usr/local/share/mplayer/Skin/yourskin

##  and ~/.mplayer/Skin/yourskin)

##

 skin = default

##

## Multiple languages are available :)

##

## Hungarian    igen    nem

## English      yes     no

## German       ja      nein

## Spanish      si      no

## Polish       tak     nie

## Swedish ja nej

## Binary       1       0

##

## You can also use spaces and/or tabs.

##

# sound         = 1

# nosound       = nein

 mixer          = /dev/mixer

##

## resample the fonts' alphamap

## 0    plain white fonts

## 0.75 very narrow black outline (default)

## 1    narrow black outline

## 10   bold black outline

##

# ffactor = 0.75

##

## FBdev driver:

# fb = /dev/fb0                         # framebuffer device to use

# fbmode = 640x480-120                  # use this mode (read from fb.modes!)

# fbmodeconfig = /etc/fb.modes          # the fb.modes file

## VESA and FBdev driver: specify your monitor's timings

##

## (see for example /etc/X11/XF86Config for timings!)

## ** CAUTION! IF YOUR DISPLAY DOESN'T SUPPORT AUTOMATICALLY TURNING OFF WHEN

##    OVERDRIVED (AND EVEN IF IT DOES), THIS MAY CAUSE DAMAGE TO YOUR DISPLAY!

##    WE AREN'T RESPONSIBLE, IT'S YOUR DECISION! **

##

## k, K : means multiply by 1000

## m, M : means multiply by 1.000.000

##

# monitor-hfreq = 31.5k-50k,70k         # horizontal frequency range

# monitor-vfreq = 50-90                 # vertical frequency range

# monitor-dotclock = 30M-300M           # dotclock (or pixelclock) range

##

## SDL driver

##

# vo = sdl:aalib        # use SDL video driver by default

                        # use "vo = sdl:aalib" or "vo sdl:dga" and so on,

                        # for specifying SDL subdrivers

# ao = sdl:esd          # use SDL audio driver by default

                        # use "ao = sdl:esd" to use SDL's ESD driver

# noxv = no             # whether to use XVideo hardware acceleration or not

 forcexv = yes          # force XVideo even if not detected

##

## Other (preferred to be default from configfile) switches

##

framedrop       = yes   # drop frames, when not in sync (slow CPU, videocard,

                        # etc)

cache           = 8192  # use 8Mb input cache by default

cache-min       = 20.0  # Prefill 20% of the cache before initially playing

cache-prefill   = 5.0   # Prefill 5% of the cache before restarting playback ifit empties

# slang         = en    # DVD : display english subtitles if available

# alang         = en    # DVD : play english audio tracks if available

## This is the correct way to use "subconfig" type options in the

## configuration file. In the command line you use :

## -aop list=resample:fout=44100 , but here it is :

# aop=list=resample:fout=44100

##

## You can also include other configfiles

## Specify full path!

##

## Delete this default :)

##

#include = /home/gabucino/.mplayer/i_did_not_RTFM_carefully_enough...

```

----------

## xchris

usi kde? o altrimenti cosa usi?

----------

## Manuelixm

Sì sì scusa uso kde.

----------

## xchris

sotto control center abilita il  sound server (se non e' attivo)

(e prova il test)

controlla che mplayer sia compilato con useflag "arts"

controlla che tutte le applicazioni che usano l'audio siano compilate con useflag arts.

lancia mplayer cosi':

mplayer -ao arts tuofile

ciao

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok, così parte subito  l'audio si sente subito, unico problema è che l'audio non è sincronizzato con le immagini.

----------

## xchris

prova con un altro file per escludere problemi del file.

ciao

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho provato con un altro formato video, ma mi da lo stesso problema, in più ho rallentamenti anche video.

Ho riprovato a emergere mplayer controllando le use e era tutto abilitato, anche xmms presenta rallentamenti nel riprodurre file. E' un problema globale.

----------

## Manuelixm

I miei problemi continuano, non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere, provo a darvi maggiorni info.

Quando lancio mplayer il problema fondamentale è questo:

```

audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/sound/dsp: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: hw:0,0
```

Se nella configurazione non metto nulla il video parte dopo 2 - 3 minuti, se metto -ao oss parte ma senza audio, se metto -ao arts parte ma il video risulta rallentato e l'audio non sincronizzato.

Non so più cosa fare. la cosa ancora più assurda è questa anche xmms non parte subito, impega lo stesso tempo di mplayer a leggere un mp3. Non so dove guardare, ho letto gli howto di alsa e mplayer ed è tutto ok, non riesco a capire che cavolo ci sia di sbagliato.

----------

## gutter

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> I miei problemi continuano, non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere, provo a darvi maggiorni info.
> 
> Quando lancio mplayer il problema fondamentale è questo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

prova con:

```
mplayer -ao=alsa1x:default <nome_file>
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Niente da fare, questo è il risultato:

```

manuel@ciuccia manuel $ mplayer -ao=alsa1x:default /mnt/cdrom/Beppe\ Grillo\ -\Show\ 2001\ Il\ Meglio\ \(135\ minuti\).avi

mplayer: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: no version information available (required by mplayer)

MPlayer 1.0pre4-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium M Banias 1496 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 5)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/manuel/.mplayer/config

Unknown option on the command line: ao=alsa1x:default

```

----------

## Manuelixm

Ottimo, che asino che sono non mi sono accorto subito, il comando era questo:

```

$ mplayer -ao alsa1x:default /mnt/cdrom/Beppe\ Grillo\ -\Show\ 2001\ Il\ Meglio\ \(135\ minuti\).avi 

```

e così funziona a meraviglia... quindi quale può essere il problema?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho provato a far partire xmms, la riproduzione è partita dopo qualche minuto e ho dato fuser :

```

ciuccia root # fuser -vu /dev/sound/dsp

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/dev/sound/dsp       manuel    13390 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13391 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13392 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13396 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13452 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13453 f....  xmms

ciuccia root # fuser -vu /dev/dsp

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/dev/dsp             manuel    13390 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13391 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13392 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13396 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13452 f....  xmms

                     manuel    13453 f....  xmms

```

----------

## yardbird

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ottimo, che asino che sono non mi sono accorto subito, il comando era questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ mplayer -ao alsa1x:default /mnt/cdrom/Beppe\ Grillo\ -\Show\ 2001\ Il\ Meglio\ \(135\ minuti\).avi 
> ...

 

Devi sapere che per molte schede audio non è possibile riprodurre più di un flusso sonoro alla volta in maniera "trasparente". C'è bisogno cioè di un mixer software che gestisca la sovrapposizione di flussi sonori. Sotto KDE il mixer software si chiama "arts" ed è abilitato di default. Quello che succede è che arts prende il controllo del dispositivo audio e, se questo non supporta a livello hardware il mixing dei suoni, arts blocca l'accesso alla scheda per tutte le altre applicazioni. In altre parole le applicazioni devono essere istruite per accedere alla scheda sonora tramite arts, che si incarica della gestione dei flussi sonori.

La nuova generazione di driver audio per linux (ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) ha introdotto l'hardware mixing per praticamente tutte le schede che lo supportano. Se dici che con vo=alsa tutto funziona è probabile che la tua scheda supporti questa funzionalità. Altrimenti puoi provare il software mixing incluso nelle librerie ALSA. Si chiama "dmix" e permette a tutte le applicazioni che supportano ALSA di accedere in maniera trasparente e concorrenziale al dispositivo audio. Cerca sul forum degli Howto per una spiegazione dettagliata.

Nel tuo caso xmms si blocca perchè il dispositivo è occupato da arts. Dopo un certo lasso di tempo (che puoi configurare) arts si sospende automaticamente e permette a xmms di accedere alla scheda. A me la stessa cosa capitava con mplayer.

Spero ti possa essere utile  :Smile: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ottimo, sei stato molto chiaro, il tuo discorso fila che una meraviglia, ora comincio le ricerche e vi faccio sapere.

Grazie per ora.

----------

## gutter

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ottimo, che asino che sono non mi sono accorto subito, il comando era questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ mplayer -ao alsa1x:default /mnt/cdrom/Beppe\ Grillo\ -\Show\ 2001\ Il\ Meglio\ \(135\ minuti\).avi 
> ...

 

Scusa   :Embarassed:  Non sei tu l'asino, sono stato io a sbagliare dato che la conf l'avevo presa da mplayer.conf e mi sono scordato di togliere il segno '='

----------

## Manuelixm

No no... sono io non riesco a sistemare il tutto, credo che il discorso di dmx centri, ma non riesco a configurare il tutto. Ho trovato diversi howto,ma sono troppo tonto e non riesco a capire bene.

Io ho 2 moduli:

- snd_intel8x0

- snd_intel8x0m -> per il modem

Non so cosa devo fare, ho provato entrambe le soluzioni, ma solo una volta qualcosa è sembrato andare bene.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho risolto in parte i miei problemi, ho unmergiato kdemultimedia e tutti i componenti di alsa, poi o emergiato il tutto e alla fine al file di mplayer.conf ho impostato ao=alsa1x:default.

Così funziona quasi tutto, mplayer parte subito, kmplayer anche, gmplayer pure.

Non so cosa sia stata la soluzione ora funziona tutto... bo senza dmix... mi tira per il c..o il mio pc.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ora lo testo per bene.

----------

## Manuelixm

Incredibile funziona davvero, per me aveva sonno e sapeva che non lo avrei mollato fino alla fine... ha ceduto lui per fortuna...

Grazie infinite a tutti.

----------

